# Does a Cable Splitter reduce quality?



## Daniel_Forthou (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok so here's the story, I have a Magnavox 19 inch tv and an hdmi cable that connect from the receiver I got from Comcast to the tv's hdmi port. BUT, I have to split the single cable cord that comes in here because if I didn't I couldn't stay online and have the tv working to, and plus the cable is short so it's near impossible to place the tv anywhere but behind my desk on the floor which obviously doesn't work. I noticed the quality was worse with the splitter, but I don't know if thats just me or not. None of the channels have OUTSTANDING quality like I see in some stores with hd hooked up to them. Why is this?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you use a 2 way Splitter .. You'll loose half the signal level at each output.
If the Comcast receiver is *not* digital ... 
You will start seeing noise in the picture when you drop below the minimum recommended level.

Was the degradation you noticed "noise" in the picture ??
Any other splitters between you and Comcast ??


----------



## Daniel_Forthou (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, the picture was grainy and had noise in it, I tried to fix it with the tv's settings but it wouldn't work. Unfortunately I have to use 2 splitters. One in my closet that runs to the tv in the living room, and from that one the cord goes to another one into the modem and into the tv.
--
Those are the only one's I know of. The non HD tube tv in the living room actually has a better picture than the brand new lcd hd in my bedroom.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Still don't see your Split Picture .. But sounds like you may be split Twice .. then Twice again
That makes a 1/4 divide .. or more.

Maybe its time to think about a Booster for the Analog TVs ...
Something like this is how I'm cabled ... With the most direct route to the internet modem ..
then the TV's can be boosted .. before splitting.

If this don't work, they need to turn up your signal.

Signal strength will be like falling off a cliff ... pass the minimum point and the rest happens quick.


----------



## Daniel_Forthou (Feb 8, 2008)

Will this eliminate the fuzzy resolution? I mean even with the direct cable into the tv it's not that impressive, even on HD channels. I mean nothing like I've seen in the stores hookups. I mean the one I picked out had a great picture in the store and it has a horrible one when I use it now so...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't see any Gain specs on this Booster .. but it might help you.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...igkw=tv+booster&support=support&tab=techSpecs

Cable company's are afraid to turn their signal up too far ... 
In case a bad cable/termination will radiate and get to someone's antenna.

I'd also be placing a phone call.
Had them out twice before they finally decided to listen to me and cable me the way I wanted.
My situation is a little different ... one digital TV also.

If they're not too lazy .. they can measure the signal strength and check your connectors.


----------



## Daniel_Forthou (Feb 8, 2008)

That's all I need to make the picture better?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you mean the booster ... I depends on where it is in the path back to the Cable input.
Once the signal is boosted .. You should be able to split several times .. 
But it needs all the signal it can get to start with.

I might suggest you do a phone call first.

Lots of things can go bad ... Cables, Connectors, Splitters, TVs .. etc ..
They can measure and see where there's enough signal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree with this configuration:










This is exactly how I wired my Comcast service when I had their TV and broadband. You want your modem on a quality cable off the FIRST 2:1 splitter, then you can do whatever you need to to get the TV working better. Note that you'll need a bi-directional amplifier for the TV's if you use their cable boxes, or you won't be able to use the on-demand features they offer.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This is my Actual config .. My cable company had to crank up their signal ..
I really felt bad about that ..

All this money for HD Digital WS TV and they can't even move the lips with the sound.
You ought to hear/see a gun fight 

Wonder what your Avatar would look/sound like


----------

